# New to this world



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

*First of all thank you. This site is a wealth of information. I have been in the cleaning and rehab business for a while. Through a contact I was asked could I do Trash Out. 
Well from reading this sight there is a lot to learn. Can any one mail me a price list. My email is [email protected]. Thanks so much*


----------



## rselectric1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to CT. Since you have asked for volunteers to share their pricing with you privately and have not outright asked in the forum, we will let this thread stand.

Normally, pricing questions are not allowed here.

It might behoove you to make friends with the PP regulars here. They are pretty sharp and will help you once you have established yourself here.

Again, welcome to the forum! Great to have you here.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

What is trash out?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

BaruchTrash said:


> *First of all thank you. This site is a wealth of information. I have been in the cleaning and rehab business for a while. Through a contact I was asked could I do Trash Out.
> Well from reading this sight there is a lot to learn. Can any one mail me a price list. My email is [email protected]. Thanks so much*


I need pictures


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Ok RS, I gotta ask: what's a "PP regular"?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Property Preservation.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

*what is trash out*

my company provides,clean out and lawn service to foreclosed, REO, bank owned homes
The trash-out businesses often do maintenance clean-up work, fixing broken windows, patching holes in punched in walls, etc. That's after they've hauled away the moldy food and broken toys.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Ok RS, I gotta ask: what's a "PP regular"?



Someone who's regular every single morning.:whistling

You gotta admit. You did ASK for it. :laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

OH MAN could I go on this


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Greetings All,

I'm new to this forum and to property preservation in the since of doing it for other companies (ie nationals, banks,etc). I run a Property Management firm that does trash outs/clean outs for our own foreclosures and rentals as well as for other RE investors. We recently decided to start a division doing PP for banks, realtors, etc. due to the large volume of foreclosures that are effecting our property. I initially signed up with Safeguard for grass cuts, but decided working for free was not for my crew. Any advice on the marketing to the banks, etc would be very helpful. I have attempted to go through as many threads as possible, but that is a job all by itself.

Thanks in advance,
Everitt


----------

